# Dove fields at Dorset



## fakebait (Jun 18, 2006)

I use to hunt the dove fields at Dorset a few years back and we had that real wet summer and fall and the fields were so wet that they couldn't cut them. Since then I have not seen anything planted there. They use to have fields on the big portion until they built all the ponds. Does anyone know if they moved the fields elsewhere or just stopped planting them all together. I always had good luck there and hunting pressure was minimal. As well does anyone know what has been planted in the big fields this year Corn,Soy,Hay or maybe Wheat. Any feed back will be appreciated.


----------



## Dragons4u (Jul 18, 2011)

Maybe it was privately done?
I hunt at Fort Loramie, and the dove fields there are planted by a person, not associated for the state. Last year, he couldn't afford sunflower seed, so it didn't get planted, but he still cuts it. 
I tried to round up those who hunt there to collect money for seed this year, but with the economy, no one could afford it.


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

i am sure its unlawful to cut crops to hunt doves read it all it will help 
from odnr web page 

Hunting
General



The USFWS sets the framework for hunting ducks, geese, and other migratory game birds so refer to Division of Wildlife Publication 298, Early Migratory Game Bird Hunting Seasons and Publication 295, Waterfowl Hunting Seasons (2011-2012 dates available in September), for details of dates and bag limits. These publications will be available at wildlife district offices, licenses outlets, and online prior to the season.

Waterfowl hunting is governed by BOTH state and federal regulations. Summaries of the laws pertaining to migratory game bird (which includes all waterfowl) hunting follow.


Restrictions on Taking

No person shall take migratory game birds: 

With a shotgun capable of holding more than three shells, unless it is plugged with a one-piece filler which limits the capacity of the gun to three shells. The filler must be such that it cannot be removed without disassembling the gun. 


On or over a baited area. A baited area means any area on which salt, grain, or other feed has been placed, exposed, deposited, distributed, or scattered, if that salt, grain, or other feed could serve as a lure or attraction for migratory game birds to, on, or over areas where hunters are attempting to take them. Any such area will remain a baited area for ten days following the complete removal of all such salt, grain, or other feed. Hunters are responsible for ensuring that an area has not been baited and should verify its legality prior to hunting.


By the use or aid of live decoys. All live, tame, or captive ducks and geese shall be removed for a period of 10 consecutive days prior to hunting, and confined within an enclosure which substantially reduces the audibility of their calls and totally conceals such tame birds from the sight of migratory waterfowl. 


With any device that emits recorded or electrically amplified bird calls or sounds, or recorded or electrically amplified imitations of bird calls or sounds. It is illegal to possess such devices while hunting waterfowl in Ohio.


With a trap, snare, net, crossbow, rifle, pistol, swivel gun, shotgun larger than 10 gauge, punt gun, battery gun, machine gun, fishhook, poison, drug, explosive, or stupefying substance. A longbow is legal.


From a watercraft having a motor attached or from a sailboat, unless the motor has been shut off and/or the sails furled, and its progress therefrom has ceased. 


By means or aid of any motor driven land, water, or air conveyance, or any sailboat used for the purpose of or resulting in the concentrating, driving, rallying, or stirring up of any migratory bird.


From or with the aid or use of a car or other motor driven land conveyance, or any aircraft, except that paraplegics and single or double amputees of the legs may take from any stationary motor vehicle or stationary motor driven land conveyance. Paraplegic means an individual afflicted with paralysis of the lower half of the body with involvement of both legs, usually due to disease of or injury to the spinal cord. 


From a sink box (a low floating device, having a depression affording the hunter a means of concealment beneath the surface of the water). 


From utility wires or buildings. 


It is unlawful to hunt migratory game birds (waterfowl, rails, and shorebirds) and mourning doves by the aid of baiting or on or over any baited area. The regulations that apply to the baiting of migratory game birds differ from the regulations that apply to the hunting of mourning doves. Migratory game birds may only be taken on areas where grain and other foods exist solely as a result of normal agricultural planting or harvesting. Mourning doves may be taken on areas that have been manipulated for wildlife management purposes. Neither migratory game birds nor mourning doves may be hunted on areas where grain or other feed has been distributed once it has been removed from or stored on the field where grown. It is unlawful to hunt waterfowl over vegetation or crops that have been mowed or cut. Contact a Division of Wildlife district office or a state wildlife officer for clarification on baiting regulations before you hunt. 
Reducing to Possession


----------



## fakebait (Jun 18, 2006)

The fields on the game land as far as I know are leased to local farmer off of Tower Rd. The state use to have dove fields back by the big woods off of Tower Rd. Then they moved them over off of Footville/ Richmond Rd. These were state fields and showed up in the State Dove field maps. Now I have not been back out for a few years and it a long drive for nothing if there is nothing there. That is what I need to know if anyone can help !


----------



## Dragons4u (Jul 18, 2011)

The guy I was speaking of, has some kind of arrangement with the state to take care of the land for them, and is allowed to plant the areas. He also does the corn rows and things on that state park for the hunting/recreation areas.


----------



## Dragons4u (Jul 18, 2011)

I don't live any where near there or I'd go by and see for you. 
I usually drive past the Darke County dove fields to check them out, but the past few years there hasn't been much money provided to plant those. 
The last time I hunted those fields was like three years ago, and it was just second growth and very sparce on the main field, but they had planted the secondary field pretty well.


----------



## fakebait (Jun 18, 2006)

Well I broke down and wasted the gas to drive out to Dorset to look at the fields. Thats all they were this year, all overgrown weed fields. There was some border mowing around the old dove fields. Looks like they decided to let the fields rest.


----------



## icingdeath (Jun 2, 2010)

Thats sad to hear fakebait.i killed alot of doves in those fields.time to start door knocking it sounds.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## fakebait (Jun 18, 2006)

I hate to say it but; I really believe if we paid $50 for a license it would not change. Just like the oil companys have an excuse why the price of gas has to go up with record profits coming in. I have been loosing faith with the DNR response and use of funding dollars. As they want us to believe the only funds they receive are license fees. When they take in money on federal tax of sporting goods, violation fines, donations and timber sales as well as leasing some lands for farming. I think the department is top heavy as well as the state placing to much burden on the resources of the department doing things that need other state revenue generators to pay for. I pay to hunt and fish not to study wildbirds and snakes. I pay to purchase lands and water access not for birdwatchers. Let everyone pay for the use of the DNR not just the hunters and fisherman.


----------



## Dragons4u (Jul 18, 2011)

I saw a thing years ago about the funding, and it showed only like twenty-three percent of hunting and fishing license sales actually went back into the DNR for Ohio. Other states though are incredibly good about putting the license sales money back into their DNRs. (Mind you, that was a few year ago. It may be different now.)
The major problem with being the "Heart of it All," too many roads to try to keep up! Tear them out and turn more areas into hunting land. Lol, never will happen, but it's a good dream.


----------

